# Private Lives break record over head



## TEarlywine (Sep 17, 2010)

Any suggestions for the records broken over Elyot's head in Private Lives? Can't believe I couldn't find it with Google with this show done so much.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 20, 2010)

You could make them out of break-away glass and paint them.

Here's one such product:
SMASH!® Breakaway Plastic | Silicone Rubber, Urethane Rubber, Liquid Plastic, Casting Resin, Lifecasting, Epoxy Resin, Rigid and Flexible Foam from Smooth-On


----------



## TEarlywine (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Great option if I can't find anything cheaper (looks like just the A+B will be about $200 to do 1 record per performance). Maybe I should give the ol' sugar-glass recipe another try (I just fear sugar getting ground into the stage floor).


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 20, 2010)

Pre-break a record and then do tiny spots of glue very sparingly on the seams, just enough to keep it together. This will allow it to break away at the slightest tap.


----------



## jonliles (Sep 21, 2010)

Just remember vinyl records do not break like the old clay records of the 40's and 50's. Go to any thrift store, you should be able to find some of the old style (non-vinyl) records. I think sugar glass is probably your best bet or a prebroken record.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 21, 2010)

Even though you cannot "break" a vinyl record, you could still cut it and then glue it. I feel a vinyl record is a lot safer to break and re-break than a ceramic record.


----------



## Van (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got to agree with 'Greenia. Pre-cutting is probably the safest way to do it too. a few spot of super glue will hold it together enough that it doesn't fall apart in your hand and you can reuse the same record over and over. A sugar glass LP would be the next most cost effective, if you make it yourself.


----------



## Hoffer (Oct 9, 2010)

I second the breakaway glass idea. The modern products mentioned are wonderful.
or you could go homemade with Thurston James's breakable glass (google that) and use a pizza pan for your LP record form.


----------



## Hoffer (Oct 9, 2010)

The sugar crumbs on the floor are easily swept up. 
And by the way I have also done the pre-broken record lightly glued together method. That works really well, too.
The actor must handle it carefully prior to the smash, so as to not break it beforehand. That is done by using two hands on the record...


----------



## TEarlywine (Mar 26, 2012)

Better (really) late than never update, since it's always disappointing when I can't find people's results when searching the archive:

We made our own records to specs found online out of black ABS... chucked 'em into drill press and etched the grooves with a hot scratch awl, and then cut each to pieces on the bandsaw. Decided to go halfway between realism and not having a million pieces - the effect was what mattered and it definitely had a great effect (even applause at Tech). Made a few solids, and enough breakaways for a weekend, plus an extra. When crew cleaned up, they stacked pieces, separating each night, and during the week the shop did the jigsaw puzzles with spots of super glue. Had one snap in actor's hands, but it was because she twisted it. Worked pretty well for the supplies price, although the superglue's melting of the ABS required some filing down to make sure the gaps stayed slim. Making all the records (and even jackets) ourselves definitely helped the effect as there was no visual difference between real and props (other than the non breakable's labels were green, and the breakable was red


----------



## jkmscott (Nov 6, 2015)

I made my theatre's breakable records (for "Private Lives") out of black wax. I've documented my process at https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55914483/MakingFakeWax78RPMRecords.pdf The director and actors have been very happy with this solution. The effect is realistic, in terms of the snap sound as well as the number and size of pieces. The stage manager saves the pieces for me, and I use them to make more records.


----------

